

How to build a tribe - thomas
http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2008/11/seth-godin-presentation-how-to-build-a-tribe.html

======
sabat
I dunno. I've given Seth an honest chance in the past, only to be let down by
trite, obvious ideas and platitudes.

Is Tribes somehow different? Anyone read it?

